# Alex Reid (Jordan's bf) - such a tool (read)



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I just saw an interview with Alex Reid and he paints such a sh*tty picture of Cage Fighter's. They were asking him stupid questions like

"oh your body is so good, you must work out lots"

and

"Its such a violent sport, you must be really tough etc"

The questions were about as well thought out and probing as the average CITV interview.

He responded with the usual drivel about training 5 hrs a day, and he has to be in shape, because quote "im facing the best fighters in the world",. i almost choked when i heard that. He's 8-9-1 in mma rules (and hasnt fought mma rules since 2007) where he was on a 6 fight losing streak. he's since moved over to k1 rules which is basically like a less strict white collar boxing is it not.............and he was sh*t in that!

Basically from the interview you'd think he was a UFC mainstay and the sprious title he holds as about as much weight as if i:

set up my own k1 style event

ordered a $100 title belt from titlefitness

awarded it to myself

booked me in an event with judges and a ref who'd see me with regarldess if i got sparked in 7 seconds

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

You feel better?


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I just cant help but think that it's an insult that the guy is representing mma when he doesnt even compete in mma anymore and tlaks like hes facing fedor,rancy,silva and lesnar each time.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I think the mainstream media have much to play in The Alex Reid Story, i think he does roll with it however and doesn't contribute any positives whatsoever for MMA as a respected sport, just plays the role like an actor.

if you want to read about Hardy, Etim, Pearson and so on you have to go into the sports section of WHSmiths and buy MMAUnltd... if you want to read about Alex Reid you have to pick up The Sun, Star, and The Mirror in the same shop.... This signifies to me that they are completely different people...

Hardy/Etim/Pearson.... they are the athletes

Alex Reid - He is the actor/celebrity


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

mate you forget the telegraph has a large mma section, even they dont type up shit like other newspapers, tbh ive not even started training yet becuase ive got no decent income or a way to get to a mma gym but i already have great respect for all fighters from amatuer to the pros but hes just a c**t in my opinion.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Being fickle here, i know telegraph/guardian have mma reports, as does The Sun on its website as for as i know... but i've never come across an Alex Reid article in those sections... he's in the celebrity sections next to Danny Dyer and Pete Doherty.

That is my point Rhys - he's an actor.

Similar weight to me - i'd fight him


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

yer an actor who rapes people lol,

mate ive not even started training yet but i would cut weight just to fight him lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

temeura said:


> You feel better?


:laugh:

so you mean the king of the world belt I won on ebay means nothing?, damn, I was gonna kick your arse then as well, but now.........:laugh:


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

you got one too?! haha


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

not saying reid is a great fighter but let's not forget that he has been around for ages and his fight with mark weir is well remembered. has fought ninja, rivera, menne and prof x also. i dunno how good a fighter you are but it's quite a bold statement to say u'd fight him even if he isn't great.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Who said i'd win? lol... just saying i'd fight him


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Who said i'd win? lol... just saying i'd fight him


Haha that sounds like one of my lyrics! 99% of the worlds population would give me a hiding these days but there are some people who would def catch a couple from me first before I hit the deck!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

you know what pisses me off aswell, the sun has ufc on its on website, never reports it in its paper though .. even after 105

Alex Reid .. come on, dude went on a muay thai camp to thailand a few years back, and spent most of his time with a lady boy

I've also heard from someone who met him at th UTC a few weeks back, he's got an ego and is the opposite to a good mma enthusiast ..

Though I did read that we will see more and more celebrity couples, and MMA WILL HAve wags soon ..


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

He got destroyed by that guy on Ultimate Fighter season 9 preliminary fights. Bisping even said he's just a showman. The Weir fight was good though, pretty brutal. Didnt he used to be an actor on Hollyoaks or something? Ziggy Lichman from big brother is suposed to be the next celebrity coming into MMA, cant wait to see that! I hope he doesnt bottle it!!!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Doesn't Hardy date some model or something?

But yea pisses me off alot of our national dailys have big mma sections on their websites but can't even spare a ****in paragraph summary even for big ufc events such as 105 in the uk.

Says alot about the diference between the type of person that reads news online and the people that read newspapers (usually)...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I usually hate tabloids .. but bought the sun hoping there would be a 105 review .. but nope, f**k all ..

I dont know, but Hardy's GF looks Hoooootttttt in pictures .. I really do think women are getting into the sport more and more because of fighters being tough guys but being cool too .. That can only be a good thing ..

Though I know of one big name fighter who at the age of 40 tried to holla at my 17 year old friend on myspace .. about 2 years ago

Anyway ..

I dont really care for celebs getting involved in MMA unless they have been long time friends

Derby County Footballer Stephen Bywater is friends with a few former cage rage fightres, spends his holiday time in thailand training and wants to do mma when he retires .. im gonna ask a mutual friend if he wants to do some sparring ... Hes been following mma for at least 5-10 year Im told


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have sparred wrestled and rolled alex reid and i can tell you he is very good, much better then his record shows.

remember he was competing years ago when mma was still called vale tudo in this country and it was those lads who have shaped how everyone trains today through trial and error.

so he may not be up there with the very best fighters in the world but he has held his own with some if the very best which is more then can be said for anyone posting in this thread.

as for giving mma a bad name i remember when the first mma events were being held in the uk and the red top papers were running campains to get it banned callling it human cock fighting ect. now its accepted and any exposure is good.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

jeevan said:


> Though I know of one big name fighter who at the age of 40 tried to holla at my 17 year old friend on myspace .. about 2 years ago


This would't be a bald notherner by any chance, would it?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

toxo said:


> i have sparred wrestled and rolled alex reid and i can tell you he is very good, much better then his record shows.
> 
> remember he was competing years ago when mma was still called vale tudo in this country and it was those lads who have shaped how everyone trains today through trial and error.
> 
> ...


Yea I know he is very good Toxo, as said i posted days ago saying he'd kick my ass.

I can accept the guy has alot more experience than me and has been involved within the sport alot longer but this doesn't mean myself and others cannot have an opinion on him.

The main focus for me and most if not all of his critics is where he is at Today, not Yesterday.

Sure he has been around for years, hes experienced and has held his own, but that for me was yesterday... I don't judge a man on what he has done - i judge a man on what he is doing

And right now all i've seen from him is pisspoor behaviour, something which just keeps feeding these "red top" newspapers that image that they like to portray of a "cage fighter"

Michael Bisping said it right when he met this guy: he's a showman... and this was even before he was banging Jordan.

People critisise Bisping saying he's mouth and so on yet he shows his quality on a world scale least n ot forget his family life.. you don't see bisping's kids plastered all over the papers everyday, nor do you see his wife with her tits out all the time and on shitty tv shows... and I know i don;t watch alot of porn but i certainly haven't seen or head of Bisping raping women in porn films


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

temeura you might be right

Anywaym toxo ... no one is denying he wouldnt kick our arses, but compared to modern day mma fighters, Reid isnt special .. and he;s not a good representative


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE=toxo;34759]i have sparred wrestled and rolled alex reid and i can tell you he is very good, much better then his record shows.

remember he was competing years ago when mma was still called vale tudo in this country and it was those lads who have shaped how everyone trains today through trial and error.

so he may not be up there with the very best fighters in the world but he has held his own with some if the very best which is more then can be said for anyone posting in this thread.

as for giving mma a bad name i remember when the first mma events were being held in the uk and the red top papers were running campains to get it banned callling it human cock fighting ect. now its accepted and any exposure is good.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Who said i'd win? lol... just saying i'd fight him


fair enough mate :happy:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Not reading the rest of the thread.

But;

a) he looks like a pussy

B) I'd love to fight him

Looks like the only training he does is lifting Jordan's tits for 5 hours a day.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL i dont rate her much, and think shes a right dog

but what a workout!!!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Pmsl.....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Cal .. you're probably not old enough to like women ... Jordan would be a good shag , Reid is stupid for falling for her though ... Publicity Whores


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeevan im sure im at least as old as you lol


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> LOL i dont rate her much, and think shes a right dog
> 
> but what a workout!!!


:whs

Dave


----------



## scullcrusher (Nov 10, 2009)

Theres no doubt alex has stood toe to toe with some of the best fighters in the world but hes a little cross dressin queer. I go to pick my nephew up from school wearing 1 of my many tapout t shirts and ive got mums lookin at me, probably thinkin its a brand for ****'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Id slap him so hard he would think jorge riviera was back in town!!! :tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf:tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Tough guy here ey


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Reidy is just a bit of a nob, there's not a lot going on in that noggin of his and he hired a good PR company to get famous, any idiot with about 4 grand a month can do it to make sure you get in the press, have some paps take pictures etc. He's chased the hardman image and plays up the MMA being dangerous thing as much as he can because it gives him a bit of chav kudos. If that's your game then good luck to you, you get to shag a vacuous, talentless whore for a couple of months and then spend your life in the celeb rags pretending you have money when all you have is debt...

Wish he'd shut up about being a fighter, he's not helping anyone other than himself but I guess that's the point?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, and yes, he does f**k ladyboys.... *FACT*


----------

